# MyBuffed-Profil löschen



## Yurina (19. April 2008)

Hy, ich habe da ein etwas "döffliches" Problem.

Mein altes MyBuffed-Profil ist Karona, nur leider ist mir über die Zeit das Passwort verlorengegangen, ich habe meine E-Mailadresse gewechselt und die alte E-Mailadresse wurde automatisch nach inaktivität gelöscht. Dadurch war es mir nicht mehr möglich die "Passwort vergessen" Funktion zu nutzen. Mein Gedanke war damit:"Was soll's, erstell ich halt nen neuen Account."

So weit so gut, neuen Account erstellt, nun also "Yurina" und fröhlich gezockt. Nach ner Weile hab ich mal wieder auf MyBuffed geschaut und musste sehen, dass mir von all meinen Charas nur noch einer, meine Teti, angezeigt wird. Ich mein das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm aber irgendwie nervt es mich und ich erflehe mir jetzt hier aufs heftigste... HILFE! HELFT MIR! BITTE!


----------



## Labeo (19. April 2008)

Schade, da weiss ich auch keinen Rat:-( mir wurde gesagt man muss Zam anschreiben. Habe auch so ähnliches Problem. Möchte mein Buffed Profil löschen und mich komplett abmelden weiss aber nicht wie. Kann mir einer sagen wie ich Zam anschreiben kann? Über sein Profil?
Danke schon mal lg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yurina (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel ist bisher nicht erreicht mit dem Beitrag hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (26. April 2008)

Ich denke, euch helfen diese beiden Threads weiter:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry446702

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=S...st&p=503630


----------

